# EGG SHARING AT LWC



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Has anyone egg shared at LWC?
How long did it take for you to be matched? I cant seem to find much information on waiting times at this clinic.

Any response would be gratefully received.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm sharing at LWC Cardiff. They matched me and I'm waiting to be accrpted but that was two weeks ago so not looking good? Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

I wouldn't worry as it took a while for me to be matched. I got the go-ahead in April but only got a match last week. Have they started you on the pill yet? Xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

No not yet. Are you doing long or short protocol? 

I was matched two weeks ago but recipient hasn't accepted me yet? 

Starting to get a bit stressed about it all to be honest?

Are you local to Cardiff? When do you start injecting?

x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello xx 
i did egg sharing with the lwc in london last year.
as far as i can remember they had me matched with in a week of all my bloods comeing back. 
im white blue eyes brown hair dont no if they match me so quick because i was a common outlook or no but there usuly prtty quick. xx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was originally told long but then changed to short protocol. 

I am attending the LWC in London but live in East Anglia.

I am still waiting for my recipient to bleed before I get told all the details. 

What protocol are you on?

I am starting to get stressed to as thought it would be nice to be told what to expect beforehand really, but guess I have to wait to find out.

xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I've finally been accepted by my recipient and start the pill next cycle which is around the 12th July. 

So is that what we go on the pill for to wait for the recipient to bleed then we start stimming? Makes sense really as average stims is 2 weeks then I guess recipients lining is ready. 

I'm doing short protocol with 112.5 of Gonal F. 

I have PCOS so very high risk of OHSS so may have to have FET at a later date if they think I'm developing it. 

What was your AMH? Mine was 52 then 46. 

xxx


----------



## aprilclare (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

Just found this thread, I was a recipient on LWC egg sharing scheme, matched last December. We both had a slightly bumpy ride I think but both pregnant now. I am so grateful to our egg sharer and would love to know what you are told from the sharer's point of view and whether cards etc are passed on.

I hope LWC treats you well and I hope you are able to get some information if you want it.

xx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

hi aprilclare,

it would be lovely to hear from your point of view too.

im only just getting started so don't know anything at all about my recipient.

Beckha my amh was 17.9 but they are still worried about ohss so I have been warned it could be a possible fet for me too, fingers crossed we don't get it though as really want see this all the way through.

It will be nice to follow both your journeys.

good luck

xxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi girls. I get my drugs today and start DR on Tuesday. Excited!! xx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations beckha. It's exciting isn't it?

I had egg collection yesterday and feeling sorry for myself today. I got 28 eggs in total so have to have fet at a later date. Feeling quite tender still an impatiently waiting for the call about the fertilisation rates.

Good luck with d/r 

Xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

What amount of eggs do they make you do FET at? 

I'm going to be on a lower dose of gonal F than you I think but then again my AMH is higher. 

Let me know how fert goes. 

xxx


----------

